# Hi, I'm Thonex...



## Thonex

Hi there,

I'm a composer in Los angeles. I score to film and TV. Most of what I do is orchestral, but also do ethnic and electronic... basically whatever the director/producer wants :lol: 

Craig Sharmat told me about this place and I have to say "thanks" to Craig... this is a great place.

Nice to be here.

Thonex aka And?ew Ke?esztes


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hey Andrew! Welcome aboard 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam

Hi Andrew - welcome onboard!
Where can we listen to your music?

Btw - since you do ethnic stuff, you might want to check out my free RAW collection of ethnic instruments. :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Welcome to V.I.! And yeah, you should check out Herman's great sample sets. 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Hi Andrew and Welcome!

I have known Andrew now for ....ahem...cough...spit, I think 15 years now. wonderful and knowlegeble musician, concerned person, and overall great guy. I believe the forum will benefit from his input. 

As mentioned you should check out Herman's sounds. the price is right (free though you can donate anytime you want to).

Craig


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to VI Andrew! Nice meeting you - have fun here and see you around the forums then. 8)


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Heya and welcome... Enjoy your stay


----------



## Thonex

Thanks guys for that warm welcome!!! 



Craig Sharmat said:


> I have known Andrew now for ....ahem...cough...spit, I think 15 years now.



wow.... has it been that long :shock: Where does the time go??? And thanks for the kind words. 



Herman Witkam said:


> Hi Andrew - welcome onboard!
> Where can we listen to your music?
> 
> Btw - since you do ethnic stuff, you might want to check out my free RAW collection of ethnic instruments. Wink



Hi Herman,

I posted some of my music in the "Members Compositions Review" area: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1484

I'd love to check out your ethnic stuff when I get a moment.

I've just got here and I already like the vibe. I like the "free speech" aspect of it. I posted some concerns about EWQLSC on the NS site and I had to be very careful how I worded my concerns... I didn't get any flack, but I just felt like I was walking on eggshells.

Anyway, I'm glad to be here.

Cheers,

T


----------



## José Herring

Great to have you here. It's a great place to speak your mind.

Jose


----------



## lux

Welcome Andrew

Luca


----------



## Christian Marcussen

> I've just got here and I already like the vibe. I like the "free speech" aspect of it. I posted some concerns about EWQLSC on the NS site and I had to be very careful how I worded my concerns... I didn't get any flack, but I just felt like I was walking on eggshells.



Well... East West are some of teh developers who have had a run in with NS, so I think you could get away with quite a bit :D (not that you should though, EW are great). But I doubt mods there would be very sensitive about them


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Yo Andrew,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Nuendo face, Nuendo face, no Pro Tools Nuendo Face...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

(I assume you've seen that episode of "Arthur" by now?)


----------



## Thonex

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Nuendo face, Nuendo face, no Pro Tools Nuendo Face...



he he... Hi Nick..... man... you're everywhere... kinda like God! :lol: 

And BTW... I do have Pro Tools also... remember?  

Nice to see you here... and I don't get the Arthur reference.. it's been too long.

T


----------



## Frederick Russ

Thonex said:


> he he... Hi Nick..... man... you're everywhere... kinda like God! :lol:



Better known as Saint Nick - which reminds me, what's in the bag for me this year?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Have you been a good little boy, Freddie?

Thonex - it's a great Arthur episode. All the kids have Woogles (some toy du jour) and Arthur refuses to go along with the crowd and buy one. One day they're all getting their class picture taken, and they all hold up their Woogles. Arthur holds up a broccoli stem instead.

So you hear them chanting, "Broccoli face, broccoli face, no Woogle broccoli face!"

I figured since your daughter would insist upon watching Arthur. What kids don't know is that it's really for adults.  Really brilliant cartoon.


----------



## Nick Phoenix

Thonex said:


> Thanks guys for that warm welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Craig Sharmat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known Andrew now for ....ahem...cough...spit, I think 15 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... has it been that long :shock: Where does the time go??? And thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Herman Witkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew - welcome onboard!
> Where can we listen to your music?
> 
> Btw - since you do ethnic stuff, you might want to check out my free RAW collection of ethnic instruments. Wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Herman,
> 
> I posted some of my music in the "Members Compositions Review" area: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1484
> 
> I'd love to check out your ethnic stuff when I get a moment.
> 
> I've just got here and I already like the vibe. I like the "free speech" aspect of it. I posted some concerns about EWQLSC on the NS site and I had to be very careful how I worded my concerns... I didn't get any flack, but I just felt like I was walking on eggshells.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be here.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T
Click to expand...



Hey, Actually you don't have to worry about saying anything about Quantum leap stuff on NS, because we've been banned. You should definitely take another look at the choir. We sold a ton of the choir the first week it came out. Probably some kind of record, but there has been an eerie silence due to the fact that everyone was focusing on wordbuilding and many had troubles setting this up. But, I believe we have now resolved almost all big issues. Once people get used to the software, you will start to hear alot of feedback and music. We had a similar situation when we first released the orchestra. Silence and complaints. Many thought it was a bad library. If you want to simply hear the choir, load the full mic position (or maybe the surround as well) of any choir vowel KS program. The mod-wheel gives you full dynamics from soft non-vib to medium vibrato to heavy loud vibrato. the keyswitches give you different attacksThere are a few small library issues that will be fixed in the first update, but they are inconsequential.


----------



## Thonex

Nick Phoenix said:


> You should definitely take another look at the choir. We sold a ton of the choir the first week it came out. Probably some kind of record, but there has been an eerie silence due to the fact that everyone was focusing on wordbuilding and many had troubles setting this up. But, I believe we have now resolved almost all big issues. Once people get used to the software, you will start to hear alot of feedback and music. We had a similar situation when we first released the orchestra. Silence and complaints. Many thought it was a bad library. If you want to simply hear the choir, load the full mic position (or maybe the surround as well) of any choir vowel KS program. The mod-wheel gives you full dynamics from soft non-vib to medium vibrato to heavy loud vibrato. the keyswitches give you different attacksThere are a few small library issues that will be fixed in the first update, but they are inconsequential.



Thanks Nick for your help.

I will look into it again. In fact I'll probably use my 50% discount on that one. I've talked to a few more peers and they said that it is very good... just not gratuitous... which is ok... everyting worthwhile needs a little work.

So... I'll post my findning when I've had enough time to for an educated opinion.

Thanks again,

T


----------



## MWP

Yo Tho!

Thonex and I go way back...

back when men were men and women were women...

back when orchestral music was played by (sampled drum roll please...)

an actual orchestra!!

What were they thinking? oh well...live and learn.

I've come up with some Thonex (pronounced 'toe-nex') terminology
that I'd like to share:

Tho-nail : When he really nails a cue!
Tho-jam : When he's really groovin' on a part
Tho-cheese : When he doesn't dig a cue, but the producer loves it!
Tho-fu : a great dairy subsitute
Tho-gun : the long awaited sequel to Shogun...
Little-Tho : a term affectionally used by his big brother
Tho-ken : a small but not forgotten cue

Seriously though, Thonex knows I love him and he does great work!

MWP


----------



## Thonex

MWP said:


> Tho-ken : a small but not forgotten cue



My favorite MWP snigglet.

T


----------



## TheoKrueger

I liked the Tho-gun one


----------



## Thonex

TheoKrueger said:


> I liked the Tho-gun one



Tho-Gun -- when I don't use the TKT technique :lol:


----------

